# Bachmann Daylight?? Collector item? Value?



## rockinjohn83 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello. I dont know squat about HO scale or trains in general, but I discovered an old box of trains i had in storage. I havent seen many of these since i was very young but some of them look like they might be collectors items. Particularly one of them. Its a Bachmann Model of the Daylight engine and tender. Theres lots of numbers associated with it. (GS4 4-8-4, Engine number 4449, Train #99, Bachmann Items No. 55007 etc.) 

Can anyone tell help me figure out how i can get an estimated value on this train as it is in the box? I'll try to upload some pics too. I dont really plan on selling it i dont think, but i just want to get an idea of its worth. Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the exact same one. I think I paid close to 90 for it brand new at a train show that was several years back though.


----------



## rockinjohn83 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there any kind of like offical HO Scale buyers guide or anything for this kind of deal?


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

The best buying price you can find is on ebay. I just bought that same engine last week and paid 140.00 but I have to tell you I have seen them as low as 90.00. If your looking for prices to sell ebay is where to go. There is not much you can't find on ebay.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't recomend selling it though as mine is a great runner and very nicely detailed. She can also pull quite a load. 15 cars to be exact all passenger.


----------



## Steamtown Rider (Dec 14, 2010)

try here for info on your Bachman
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/index.php


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the collector series isn't on there site. the GS4 is on there but is a newer DCC equiped train. none of the Collectors series trains had DCC or were even DCC ready. They don't even have a discountinued page.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That one looks to be the older issue from the 1980s/early90s. If that is the case, those were given to cracking drive axles...just about everything they offered back then did. It was so bad Bowser offered a drop-in drive for them. I have one of their Class "Js" from that period, as well as their 4-8-4 Mountain. You will be somewhat disappointed at the value of those, I'm afraid. 

They do look pretty sitting still though...

















+

Looking to get one of those Daylights when the opportunity comes though...that and the Lionel American Freedom Train Daylight.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> That one looks to be the older issue from the 1980s/early90s. If that is the case, those were given to cracking drive axles...just about everything they offered back then did. It was so bad Bowser offered a drop-in drive for them. I have one of their Class "Js" from that period, as well as their 4-8-4 Mountain. You will be somewhat disappointed at the value of those, I'm afraid.
> 
> They do look pretty sitting still though...
> 
> ...


I'm afraid thats not completly true shay

I have run mine forever and the axles have never cracked on my GS4 Daylight and it runs flawlessly even with a long load behing it. I also have their Dewitt clinton and another Green one I think it's called the Lafyette I know its not the John Bull though.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the exact same experience as Shaygetz did. My GS4 is about 15 years old or older and had the bad axles and severe motor problems. The value of the old Bachmann GS4's is very low. In fact retail on them (not Ebay! ) is usually less than $40 at most train shows that I've been to. I recently just bought a new DCC version for $89 + shipping. 

Shay, I have a Lionel GS4 Freedom still new in the box if you're interested.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

dozer said:


> I have the exact same experience as Shaygetz did. My GS4 is about 15 years old or older and had the bad axles and severe motor problems. The value of the old Bachmann GS4's is very low. In fact retail on them (not Ebay! ) is usually less than $40 at most train shows that I've been to. I recently just bought a new DCC version for $89 + shipping.
> 
> Shay, I have a Lionel GS4 Freedom still new in the box if you're interested.


maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones then.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones then.


Yes you are...my "J" has it, on the other hand, my Mountain doesn't seem to---but---they both still have the same 80s pancake motor as my Brill trolley...:laugh::thumbsup:...not a lot I can ask from them for pulling power.



I'll be pm-ing you dozer...:thumbsup:


----------



## gollum1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everybody,
i have a GS4 ,which predictably has the 'bad axles' the plastic material they are made of are like cracked where the square ends of the wheel stubs engage in to them,
I


----------



## gollum1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bachmann GS4 Axle problems
Does anybody know where i can get replacement axles from??i have tried the european bachmann distributor without success,and got no reply from bachmann US
(I live in the united kingdom)
Looking at the bachmann US PDF'S of the current 2-6-0/2-6-2 locomotives the plastic 
axle piece would appear to be the same part? can anyone confirm this??
bachmann are offering the wheelsets off these locos for $10 or so.
The GS4 i have is the split frame type with a can motor not sure how old its -maybe 
10 years or so,and has hardly run,but was ok until the driving wheels came out of gauge
Has anyone retro fitted dcc to this model would best plan be fitting the chip in the tender and wiring additional pick ups on the tender bogies?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

best bet is to order the whole chassis, i don't see the wheelsets
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66_68_154&sort=20a&page=1

you should contact bachmann before ordering. those look like upgraded versions with darker wheels. if this is the case, they may not fit. you would have to ask bachmann.







i'm also with shay, i had issues with all the older bachmann wheels the plastic piece breaking, it was usually ok till you try to oil them. once you oil them or they slip and bind once they crack.


----------



## gollum1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Bachmann GS4 axle saga*

thanks for the tip xDougx, 
however i may have found an answer to my axle problem,without having to replace the whole chassis unit. looking at the pdf drawings of other eight coupled locomotives i see the 'overland' still has the split chassisand the wheelset (Model: 0644X-3724)looks very similar to the GS4 and costs only
$30 even if i can use only the axles this could be a quick fix.
has anyone already tried this ?????

if this is successful i will let you know on the forum..not sure how long it will take to be posted over here from the US though.

has anyone any tips on fitting tender pickups to this model?

regards from england


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Yes you are...my "J" has it, on the other hand, my Mountain doesn't seem to---but---they both still have the same 80s pancake motor as my Brill trolley...:laugh::thumbsup:...not a lot I can ask from them for pulling power.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be pm-ing you dozer...:thumbsup:


does the gs-4 have the pancake motor as well. If so then i don't know why mine is so good because it can haul a good ten passenger cars without any problems at all.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> does the gs-4 have the pancake motor as well. If so then i don't know why mine is so good because it can haul a good ten passenger cars without any problems at all.



go oil the wheels and where they go into the frame. it's good for it.


----------

